# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Reuma - Artikels

## Leontien

> Reuma is in feite een verzamelnaam voor een aantal zeer uiteenlopende aandoeningen die pijn en/of misvormingen veroorzaken in de gewrichten, de gewrichtskapsels, de spieren, de pezen, de slijmzakjes en het bot. In feite gaat het dus om alle aandoeningen van het voortbewegingsapparaat. Zoals men in het algemeen spreekt over "huidziekten", "hartziekten", "longziekten", enz... kan men ook spreken over "reumatische ziekten". De reumatische aandoeningen kan men grosso modo onderverdelen in vier grote groepen.


 
Bron: http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...art&art_id=866

----------


## Agnes574

> Misvattingen over reuma en voeding 
> 
> Er wordt nog al te vaak en volkomen onterecht een link gelegd tussen 'zuur' bloed en reuma en jicht. De bewering dat zure of zuursmakende voedingsmiddelen zoals tomaten en yoghurt jicht of andere reumatische aandoeningen zouden veroorzaken is dan ook volledig uit de lucht gegrepen. 
> 
> Voeding maakt het bloed niet zuur 
> Het zuurgehalte van het bloed wordt op geen enkele manier beïnvloed door voedingsmiddelen die veel of weinig zuur zouden bevatten. De zuurtegraad (de pH) van het bloed wordt los van de voeding door een aantal controlemechanismen in ons lichaam zeer nauw geregeld tussen 7,35 en 7,45. Een verhoging van het zuurgehalte in het bloed komt slechts voor in zeer ernstige, acute ziektetoestanden die bovendien vaak terminaal zijn.


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## nynke.n

Hoi Agnes, 

Het hoeven geen oorzaken zijn, maar het kan toch wezen dat deze wel invloed hebben op meer/ minder pijn van de aandoeningen? Ook heb ik gelezen dat levertraan een middel is wat goed zou moeten helpen tegen .. de pijn, het proces bij soorten reuma e.d. ..? Weet jij daar wat vanaf?

Groet Nynke

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ga hier komende week verder op in Nynke...ik ga voor je op zoek hoor,maar eerst ga ik even een weekendje rusten!! 
Wel vind ik het interessant wat je hierboven schreef...merci daarvoor!!!

Ag Xx

----------


## nynke.n

Hoi Agnes, 

ik ben zelf ook aan het zoeken, ik kan me namelijk voorstellen dat bepaalde voeding minder goed voor je is, omdat het je lichaam veel energie kost om sommige dingen het lichaam 'uit te werken'. in plaats dat je lichaam deze energie hieraan moet geven, kan het beter energie steken in andere dingen. 

Alcohol, roken, suiker (lees enkelvoudige suiker) de meervoudige zoals de koolhydraten in volkoren producten is iets anders) is ook voor iemand die niet ziek is eigenlijks niet goed. We hebben een wonderbaarlijk lichaam wat ontzettend veel kan hebben, maar ook heel veel moet presteren. 
Als ik soms in de winkel sta heb ik lichtelijke ergenis, ik heb me veelal in eten verdiept omdat het mijn interesse heeft. Maar als je in de winkel rondkijkt is het eigenlijks betreurigswaardig.. We verzinnen de meest gekste dingen om van alles 'gezond' te maken, er worden vitamines, calcium, light produkten gemaakt, oppepdrankjes.. Maar veel van deze producten zit ook zoveel zooi in.. En dan leven we in een wereld waarin we zo 'rijk' zijn om de mogelijkheid te hebben om zoveel gezonde te produceren, maar die dingen, eigenlijks de meest simpele dingen/voedingsmiddelen zijn het duurst.. Suikers hebben een verslavende werking, ik ben dol op zoetigheid, maar je lichaam heeft het niet nodig en het is eigenlijks echt niet goed, natuurlijk alles met mate, dat is een goed motto, maar eigenlijks. tja, ik weet het natuurlijk ook niet allemaal precies, maar ik denk dat er veel invloed kan zijn
Gekke wereld als je het op deze manier bekijkt...
Ik zelf heb me aangeleerd om bijvoorbeel niet meer na negenen te eten, niet omdat het slecht zo zijn om te eten nadien, maar omdat je je lichaam dan de tijd en energie kan gunnen om het lichaam te kunnen herstellen e.d. ipv dat het wederom voedsel moet gaan verteren, wat een van de meest energievretende dingen is voor het lichaam. 

heel verhaal, komt omdat het me bezig houdt, maar ik hoor graag jouw reactie, 

groetjes!

----------


## Agnes574

> Reuma & voeding
> 
> Algemeen Een gezonde, evenwichtige voeding (arm aan verzadigde vetzuren, suikerarm, kalkrijk, vezelrijk, enz.) is voor iedereen van essentieel belang dus ook voor de reumapatiënt. 
> Breng dus verschillende soorten voedsel in uw dagelijks dieet: zowel fruit en groenten, als granen, melkproducten, vlees en vis. 
> Een direct oorzakelijk verband tussen voeding en het ontstaan of het verergeren van een reumatische ziekte werd nooit aangetoond. Daar tegen over staat dat er geen twijfel bestaat over het verband tussen wat men eet en de gezondheid.


(bron en verdere informatie: http://<a href="http://www.reumaliga...umaliga.be</a>)

----------


## Agnes574

Wat ik over levertraan kan vinden?
Dat het veel vitamine D bevat en veel stoffen die weerstandverhogend werken.

Haaienleverolie(oa verkrijgbaar in capsules)bevat een soortgelijke stof,die het afweerststeem gunstig beinvloedt....

Meer heb ik niet gevonden,maar het blijkt wel dat levertraan of haaienleverolie een gunstige rol kan spelen bij het versterken van je afweersysteem 
en vitamine D maken we zelf minder aan in de donkere wintermaanden...dus al met al geen slecht voedingssupplement lijkt mij  :Wink:

----------


## nynke.n

hoi Agnes, een hoop informatie en ik kan me er wel in vinden, gezonde voeding is een pre voor iedereen en het is misschien wel van invloed op pijn met reuma.. baadt het niet dan schaadt het niet, dus het lijkt me de moeite waard om het een stuk of vijf zes maanden uit te proberen.. 

Bedankt.. 

Hoe is het voor jezelf?

vriendelijke groeten Nynke

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zelf heb geen reuma,maar wel reuma-achtige pijn van tijd tot tijd...
en op mijn voeding letten helpt me dan wel een beetje gelukkig  :Wink: 

En voor jou??

Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

> Spierreuma oftewel polymyalgia rheumatica is een ziekte die uitsluitend voorkomt bij mensen boven de 65 jaar. Het heeft de naam spierreuma omdat een van de kenmerken van deze ziekte pijn is aan de spieren.De ziekte is volgens de hedendaagse geneeskunde te behandelen met het middel prednison of het hier aan verwante middel prednisolon.


(bron:mens-en-gezondheid: infonu.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Polymyalgia Rheumathica (PMR)

Polymyalgia Rheumathica wordt vaak afgekort tot PMR. In de volksmond wordt het ook wel ’spierreuma ’ genoemd. Het is een ziekte, waarbij bepaalde spiergroepen in het lichaam, meestal die van schouders, nek en/of bekken, ontstekingsklachten geven, zoals hevige pijn en stijfheid.


Een reumatische aandoening die voorbij gaat

Als mensen het woord reuma horen, schrikken ze vaak. Er wordt dan gedacht aan Reumatoïde artritis, oftewel RA. Dit is ook een reumatische aandoening, maar met een heel ander verloop dan spierreuma. PMR is goed te behandelen. De behandeling dooft de ziekte uit en na verloop van tijd zal iemand er in zijn dagelijks leven geen last meer van hebben. Veel mensen vertellen hoe opgelucht ze zijn, als ze van hun arts horen dat de ziekte ook weer voorbij gaat.


Wat is PMR?

De medische naam voor spierreuma luidt: Polymyalgia Rheumatica. Poly betekent veel, myo betekent spier en algia betekent pijn. PMR is een aandoening die pijn en stijfheid veroorzaakt in bepaalde groepen spieren. Meestal doet de ziekte zich voor in de nek, de schouders en/of het bekken. PMR is een reumatische aandoening. De term ’rheumatica’ verwijst daarnaar. 

Het ziektebeeld is al meer dan een eeuw bekend, maar pas in 1957 kreeg het de naam PMR. Het komt vrijwel uitsluitend voor bij mensen boven de 50 jaar, bij vrouwen twee keer zo vaak als bij mannen. Hoeveel mensen PMR hebben, is niet precies te zeggen. Volgens grove schattingen krijgen jaarlijks, op 100.000 mensen van 50 jaar en ouder, 20 tot 50 personen PMR. Ook al doet de ziekte zich voornamelijk voor bij oudere mensen, dat wil niet zeggen dat het gaat om een natuurlijk verouderingsproces of om klachten waar niets aan te doen is.

Hoe ontstaat PMR?

Ondanks veel onderzoek is niet bekend waardoor PMR wordt veroorzaakt. De vraag waardoor iemand deze aandoening krijgt, is dus niet te beantwoorden. Wel heeft onderzoek uitgewezen dat de aandoening niet erfelijk is. Ook is ze niet besmettelijk.

Wat merk ik van PMR?

PMR begint vaak heel plotseling. Mensen kunnen het begin meestal op de dag nauwkeurig aangeven. Ineens kregen ze last van hevige pijn. De pijn komt het meest voor in de nek, schouders en heupen. Als achteraf op de beginperiode van de ziekte wordt teruggekeken, noemen veel mensen al wel dat ze zich niet helemaal fit voelden voordat de hevige pijn begon. Ze hadden last van vermoeidheid en hadden nergens zin in. 

Kenmerk van de pijn is dat deze zich tegelijkertijd aan beide helften van het lichaam voordoet. Zowel bijvoorbeeld spieren van de rechter- als de linkerschouder geven klachten. De pijn is meestal ’s nachts het hevigst. Als iemand helemaal stil ligt, voelt hij niks, maar als hij een beweging maakt, hoe klein ook, speelt de pijn op. Naast pijn komt langdurige stijfheid voor nadat iemand lang in dezelfde houding heeft gezeten. De stijfheid doet zich bijvoorbeeld ’s ochtends bij het uit bed komen gelden of bij het opstaan uit een stoel. 

Een klein deel van de mensen met PMR krijgt ook arterriitis temporalis (RCA). De signalen die hierop kunnen duiden, zijn hevige hoofdpijn aan een kant van het hoofd of achteruitgang van het gezichtsvermogen. 

Als iemand met PMR de klachten krijgt die kunnen duiden op RCA, moet hij snel contact opnemen met zijn behandelend arts, want een snelle behandeling is nodig om te voorkomen dat de klachten erger worden. Een enkele keer kan de achteruitgang in het gezichtsvermogen leiden tot (blijvende) blindheid.

Hoe wordt de diagnose gesteld?

Spierreuma is een syndroom, dat wil zeggen een ziektebeeld met een aantal klachten dat met elkaar samenhangt. Eind jaren zeventig zijn deze klachten als volgt omschreven: 

-pijn, die zich in beide zijden van het lichaam tegelijkertijd voordoet; 
-pijn in bepaalde spiergroepen, meestal die van de nek en schouders, bovenarmen, en/of het bekkengebied; 
-klachten bij mensen van boven de 65 jaar; 
-ochtendstijfheid die langer dan een uur duurt 
-een snelle ontwikkeling van het ziektebeeld; 
-een hoge bezinking; 
-depressiviteit, een gebrek aan eetlust en energie, vermagering.
Als iemand tegelijkertijd last heeft van meer dan drie van deze symptomen, is er sprake van PMR. 

Om de diagnose te kunnen stellen, zal een arts de patiënt vragen stellen om zijn klachten in beeld te brengen. Deze zal iemand lichamelilk onderzoeken. In een bloedonderzoek wordt de bezinking gemeten. Bij mensen met PMR is deze waarde veel hoger dan normaal. Omdat ook bij andere ziekten de bezinking hoger kan zijn, gaat een arts niet alleen af op het bloedonderzoek. De arts combineert de bevindingen van alle onderzoeken. 

Er worden ook onderzoeken gedaan om andere ziekten uit te kunnen sluiten. 

Zo worden bijvoorbeeld vaak röntgenfoto’s gemaakt. PMR is hierop niet te zien, maar deze foto’s kunnen wel worden gebruikt om te kijken of de klachten misschien komen door een andere aandoening. 

Vaak hebben mensen een hele zoektocht achter de rug, voordat de diagnose PMR wordt gesteld. De ziekte komt niet zo vaak voor. Wanneer iemand met spierpijnachtige klachten naar de huisarts gaat, is PMR vaak niet het eerste waar hij aan denkt....

(bron: Groups.msn.com/Nens)

----------


## megryan69

Hey,

Ik ben een lupuspatiënte en wou eigenlijk meer te weten komen over de voeding bij rheuma en spierpijnen.
Heb namelijk al maanden pijn in benen,heb al EMG laten doen van spieren en alles is ok.
Heb nu afspraak gemaakt bij bloedvaatspecialist,omdat het mss aan mijn bloedvaten ligt.
Heb atrofie van spieren en doe nu spiereversterkende oefeningen in UZ Gent in revalidatiecentrum.
Heb 19 jaar cortisone (tot 60mg per dag)genomen en meer dan 25 pillen om mij in leven te houden.
De laatse jaren zijn er enorm vooruitgangen geboekt en sta nu op 2 mg cortisone.
Maar vanaf dan zijn die "vermoeidende benen" op getreden,denk ik...Kan iemand hier iets over vertellen of me raad geven?

Groetjes
Maggie

----------


## m.lindeman

wie kan mij informeren over niet hormonale geneesmiddelen tegen spierreuma?

----------


## nolan

heeft iemand ook ervaring met Artiritis Temporalis en medicijn Prednisolon

----------


## Agnes574

> wie kan mij informeren over niet hormonale geneesmiddelen tegen spierreuma?


Warmtelamp,kersenpitkussen??
Ik gebruik als spierontspanner Myolastan50 (ook bekend als Epsipam50 en tetrazepam)...maar ik weet niet of daar hormonen in zitten,denk het niet...
Die spierverslapper/ontspanner helpt mij beter slapen en s'nachts mijn spieren een nachtje 'ontspanning' te gunnen!
Ik heb ook een maand een ontstekingsremmer gebruikt; mobic..maar daar heb ik niet veel van gemerkt...bij mij bleek het nl uiteindelijk een zware hernia te zijn.
Sterkte!!

----------


## Ester

> heeft iemand ook ervaring met Artiritis Temporalis en medicijn Prednisolon


Goededag Nolan

Ja , ik heb ervaring met wat U vraagt.
Ik heb spierreuma met de Artiritis Temporalis .

Mijn hoofdpijn werd stukken minder , niet totaal weg , 
maar grote delen van de dag en nacht wel.
In het begin van Prednisolon gebruik was ik erg duizelig , 
omkiepen , wiebelig en een soort hoofd tintelingen.
Dit is nu weg en sta vast op de benen.

Het gezichtsvermogen kwam na een paar dagen 
...3 a 4 ... terug en is weer normaal.
Vriendelijke groeten
Ester

----------


## Agnes574

> Reuma
> 
> Reumatoïde artritis (RA) 
> Reumatoïde artritis is een chronische progessieve gewrichtsaandoening. 
> De ziekte gaat uit van het gewrichtsvlies dat gaat woekeren. 
> Het tast zowel het kraakbeen als het omliggend bot aan. 
> Dit leidt dikwijls tot ernstige gevolgen. Vroeger werd de ziekte ook "chronische, progressieve, polyarthritis" genoemd.


Zie vervolg
(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

> Vervolg Artikel Reuma
> 
> *Beweging 
> Oefentherapie. Oefenen en voldoende bewegen is van zeer groot belang voor door reuma getroffen gewrichten. De bewegingen moeten steeds onbelast gebeuren: fietsen is beter dan stappen. Afwisselende rust en activiteit is ideaal. Dus geen té lange wandelingen maken. Tijdig even rusten. Ook tijdens de huishoudelijke activiteiten af en toe even onderbreken en wat rusten.
> Bewegingen voorkomen de gevreesde verstijving in flexiestand (van de ellebogen, de heupen en de knieën) bij polyartritis. 
> De kinesitherapeut kan richtlijnen geven voor het aanpassen van bepaalde oefeningen specifiek gericht naar de mobiliteit en het ziektebeeld van de patiënt. Hij/zij is ook de aangewezen persoon voor behandelingen als massage en mobilisatie.


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## mpaassen

dag allemaal,
Ik ga binnen kort op aanraden van mijn duitse arts naar een reumatoloog in nederland. mijn si gewricht doen al meer dan 3 jaar ontzettend pijn. ik ben voor 2 jaar terug geopereerd aan mijn l4 en l5 die op elkaar geklapt zijn. hier in nederland werd ik de eerste paar jaar voor een psychies geval versleten. maar in duitsland bleek dat er wel iets anders aan de hand was. door de operatie kon ik gelukkig weer normaal lopen, maar mijn si gewricht blijft gloeien samen met mijn achterwerk en uit straling in mijn been samen met een knakkende enkel. ik ga elke week naar een speciaal fisio die mijn heup weer recht zet, maar hij kantelt na een paar dagen weer terug. nu hebben ze mij getest op het reuma factor en heb ik de uitslag per brief binnen, en mijn afspraak is pas over 2 maanden. weet iemand hoe dat zit met die waardes. ik zet ze er even bij hihi. ik ben zo nieuws gierig en er staat geen uitleg bij.

proteine diagnose;
reumafactor 20 iu/ml
reumafactor iga 20 u/ml
reumafactor igm 15.3 u/ml

het is door en duits lab. gedaan. het gaat mij er nu om of ze de ontsteking die ze door middel van de 3d en bot scan hebben gezien ook nu in mijn bloed kunnen terug zien, die was echt rood gekleurt en de ats zei ook dat het een hele hete plek is. tja dat voel ik ook echt de hele dag en ik ben nooit pijn vrij. eht doet echt altijd ontzettend pijn. bij zitten en liggen en bewegen.

alvast heel erg bedankt

----------


## mpaassen

foutje de reumafactor iga is 21.4 niet 20

----------

